# Thổi bay nám với củ dền, bạn đã biết chưa?



## nusy (27/5/18)

Thổi bay nám với củ dền, bạn đã biết chưa? Với hướng dẫn chi tiết dưới đây, bạn sẽ mau chóng sở hữu làn da trắng mịn màng, không tì vết.

*Công dụng trị nám của củ dền*
Nám da là tình trạng trên khuôn mặt xuất hiện những vết đốm có kích thước to, sẫm màu, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến đời sống và sinh hoạt của chị em phụ nữ. Thậm chí nhiều người mất tự tin vì những vết nám da khác màu này.



​
Trong điều trị nám da, củ dền đỏ có tác dụng hữu ích và được chị em ưu chuộng vì tính an toàn và dễ thực hiện. Theo các nghiên cứu, trong củ dền chứa nhiều vitamin, các khoáng chất như natri, magie, kali,….

Đây là những chất giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, kích thích sản sinh ra những tế bào mới. Chất coline trong nước ép rau dền sẽ bài độc tố ở gan, giúp thanh lọc cơ thể. Do đó củ dền có tác dụng trong việc làm đẹp da, làm trắng da và điều trị nám, tàn nhang.

*Cách trị nám bằng củ dền*
Để trị nám hiệu quả, bạn chuẩn bị 1 củ dền đỏ, rửa sạch và ép lấy nước.

Tiếp đến, bạn rửa sạch mặt, dùng bông gòn sạch chấm vào nước ép củ dền đỏ và thoa lên mặt. Đối những vùng bị nám nhiều, bạn thoa nhiều nước ép dền đỏ.

Bạn để như vậy và thư giãn khoảng 5 – 10 phút cho đến khi lớp nước ép dền khô thì tiếp tục bôi lớp thứ 2 lên và thư giãn thêm 15 phút nữa. Cuối cùng, bạn rửa lại mặt với nước sạch.

Cách điều trị nám da bằng củ dền đỏ này bạn nên áp dụng hàng ngày, kiên trì sẽ có hiệu quả.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

